

Hack in Zamalek - dualogy
http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/ZamalHack

======
phillygirl
Ha! I went to the American University of Cairo for a semester. It's crazy to
think of Hackers in Zamalek, but where there's a will (and an internet
connection), there's a way.

Zamalek only has a Nile view if you are in a tower or, well, on the Nile. And
the Nile is pretty "Monet"- great from afar, but up close, crude, smelly and
bug-infested.

One of my favorite newsbites from time in country was when shortly after H5N1
(Bird Flu) was discovered up river (geographically South) a poultry merchant
was ordered to kill his flock. How did he choose to do this? Oh, by drowning
them in the country's major water supply.

------
olegp
What's the view like from there? Can you see the Nile?

